# LG confirms US and EU launch of 84" 4K TV



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

$22K for an 84 inch 4K is very high price but then again it is cheaper then the Sony 80 inch 4K model which is $30k. 

Hopefully in a few years, the prices will come down drastically for the common man to buy these 4K tv.


----------

